

Elon Musk is worried that AI research could produce a real-life Terminator - ASquare
http://www.theverge.com/2014/6/18/5820880/elon-musk-worried-ai-research-could-produce-real-terminator

======
Gravityloss
A robot takes about ten minutes to open a door, only to be foiled by a gust of
wind closing it. I say, bring em on!

------
theotown
I am too!

